# Cichlids Anyone?



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys I got a tank with a couple of cichilds(an oscar and a green terror) and plecos in it right now but I'm thinking it might end up as the next home for my reds. I'm not sure if anyone here is looking for something like that but I figure I would throw it out there and see


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I would be interested,but you are kinda far for me.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Where you from?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what size are your oscar and green terror?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would post this in the classifieds honestly may get more attention there.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, your right, forgot about the classifieds. The terror is probably 4-5inches and oscar is probably about 6ish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

are you selling or giving them for free?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Middlesex huh?
I have friends in Middlesex and Bridgewater...I'm not far from there.
WHat are ya looking for for these?
What size are the plecos and what type are they?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Honestly I'm not sure what kind of plecos they are. They arent anything special I can tell you that, I got them from Ocean Gallery II on route 22 if you know where that is. Ill try to get some pics if I can. They are still small though, one is probably like 3-4 inches and the others like 5-6ish. Not sure on what I'm going to ask for these things, my dad just offered to take care of these, and I never actually sold a fish before so I really have to think about a couple of things. Feel free to make an offer though. I'll get pics of all of them when I can....

Oscar







Pleco







Other pleco








The green terror hasnt been in a very photogenic mood but hes by far the best looking one


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

If your LFS has piranhas, maybe they will trade you and/or give you some store credit for your Ps?? Thats what i always end up doing when i change my mind. Give em back to the store I bought em from and get some new ones to grow out.

Also, if they dont have Ps in stock see if they can order you some through their supplier. Hope this helps ya out.


----------

